# Male female male threesome



## Healer

I've been separated over a year and have been dating here and there. I have recently started playing in a couple bands again - doing gigs here and there. The opportunities are there to hook up, no doubt.

A couple weeks ago, we played this show and afterwards this very hot gal and I started flirting. The drummer apparently had the hots for her too as he came up and started flirting with her as well. I'm, 38, he's 26. We're buddies and I didn't get too bent out of shape - it was like a friendly competition thing. He's far more alpha and aggressive than I am, and I'm still dealing with some emotional baggage from having my stbxw cheat on me (I am divorcing her). 

This woman was obviously loving the attention from the 2 guys in the band. We ended up all going back to his place, where the drinking and carrying on continued. He and I went for a smoke and I said "you know where this is going, right?" We all ended up on the couch - her in the middle. He made a move and they end up making out. Eventually he kind of "passes her off" to me and we both end up stripping her down and going down on her, etc.

Eventually she ends up giving him head, and he throws me a condom. He then proceeds to have sex with her, then says "I think you should suck off my friend". I am a guy who has some performance anxiety at the best of times since the split, and I was so nervous/adrenaline pumping that I was not aroused. She sucked me off for a bit, but eventually I gave up and left the 2 of them alone. He proceeded to bang the hell out of her for an hour or so. I went to his bedroom feeling dejected and humiliated. 

Honestly I enjoy the occasional MFM porn - but I simply could not get it up for this. I was very disappointed. She was talking very dirty the entire time, like over the top, contrived bad porn acting. That didn't help. I feel like I wasted the opportunity, as this was a fantasy. At the same time it was so weird and kind of gross - having my buddy's giant schlong waved in my face when I couldn't get wood.

The next day he asked me "dude, are we still friends??". LOL. That was funny.

I don't have any real point to this story - maybe to ask if anyone else has had this experience, and were you able to perform? Would you have trouble performing if you were in that situation? Would you ever BE in that situation? Is it hot? Disgusting?

Any tips for performance anxiety? I have a weekend NYE getaway with a gal tomorrow night and I'm worried about performing now.

I hate that those damn things are so moody and just don't work some of the time.


----------



## Singledude21

Ugh, reminds me of my college roommate.

He was a ladies man, a real charmer. I was more of the one girl at a time dude. Though he was a good friend and we were pretty close.

One thing he always tried to do though was do this exact same thing as your friend. And I mean always. He'd bring some skanky chick in the room, I'd be understanding and make up some excuse to leave the room, and he'd be like "where are you going? You don't want in?"

Just ain't my thing, guess I'm too selfish to share. Plus I ain't trying to "swap swords" and getting all close to another naked dude like that.


----------



## Married but Happy

I've been in several MFM and FMF, always with people I knew reasonably well, though. I'm not into random casual sex.

As for making "it" work, if you are conflicted at all about the circumstances, it will often cause problems. If you want to anyway, get more foreplay and/or Viagra or equivalent.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Not a chance I would be interested in either MFM or FMF. Seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Married but Happy

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Not a chance I would be interested in either MFM or FMF. Seems like a recipe for disaster.


It can be. I guess I've been lucky as it's always been a recipe for ecstasy - or at least a really exciting time.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Healer said:


> I've been separated over a year and have been dating here and there. I have recently started playing in a couple bands again - doing gigs here and there. The opportunities are there to hook up, no doubt.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, we played this show and afterwards this very hot gal and I started flirting. The drummer apparently had the hots for her too as he came up and started flirting with her as well. I'm, 38, he's 26. We're buddies and I didn't get too bent out of shape - it was like a friendly competition thing. He's far more alpha and aggressive than I am, and I'm still dealing with some emotional baggage from having my stbxw cheat on me (I am divorcing her).
> 
> This woman was obviously loving the attention from the 2 guys in the band. We ended up all going back to his place, where the drinking and carrying on continued. He and I went for a smoke and I said "you know where this is going, right?" We all ended up on the couch - her in the middle. He made a move and they end up making out. Eventually he kind of "passes her off" to me and we both end up stripping her down and going down on her, etc.
> 
> Eventually she ends up giving him head, and he throws me a condom. He then proceeds to have sex with her, then says "I think you should suck off my friend". I am a guy who has some performance anxiety at the best of times since the split, and I was so nervous/adrenaline pumping that I was not aroused. She sucked me off for a bit, but eventually I gave up and left the 2 of them alone. He proceeded to bang the hell out of her for an hour or so. I went to his bedroom feeling dejected and humiliated.
> 
> Honestly I enjoy the occasional MFM porn - but I simply could not get it up for this. I was very disappointed. She was talking very dirty the entire time, like over the top, contrived bad porn acting. That didn't help. I feel like I wasted the opportunity, as this was a fantasy. At the same time it was so weird and kind of gross - having my buddy's giant schlong waved in my face when I couldn't get wood.
> 
> The next day he asked me "dude, are we still friends??". LOL. That was funny.
> 
> I don't have any real point to this story - maybe to ask if anyone else has had this experience, and were you able to perform? Would you have trouble performing if you were in that situation? Would you ever BE in that situation? Is it hot? Disgusting?
> 
> Any tips for performance anxiety? I have a weekend NYE getaway with a gal tomorrow night and I'm worried about performing now.
> 
> I hate that those damn things are so moody and just don't work some of the time.


Here's your problem in my opinion.

Firstly, you just came out of a marriage where your wife cheated on you with another man. That alone, is usually enough to trigger ED / performance issues.

Secondly you tacitly agreed to " share" a woman that was initially interested in having sex with you , with a man who was interested in having sex with her.
Terrible mistake.
Lions NEVER share their females neither their kill.

Thirdly I don't think that you were either into this girl neither the MFM threesome scene. In future , avoid it like the plague, you are not wired like that.

Also , you buddy, the drummer is not your friend when women are involved . There are no " buddies" when women and sex are involved. In future whenever you have a female who's interested in you or who you are seeing, if he starts coming around, then tell him to beat it, and go look for another woman.

Seek some personal counselling and very soon you would be able to regain your confidence.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Caribbean Man said:


> Here's your problem in my opinion.
> 
> Firstly, you just came out of a marriage where your wife cheated on you with another man. That alone, is usually enough to trigger ED / performance issues.
> 
> Secondly you tacitly agreed to " share" a woman that was initially interested in having sex with you , with a man who was interested in having sex with her.
> Terrible mistake.
> Lions NEVER share their females neither their kill.
> 
> Thirdly I don't think that you were either into this girl neither the MFM threesome scene. In future , avoid it like the plague, you are not wired like that.
> 
> Also , you buddy, the drummer is not your friend when women are involved . There are no " buddies" when women and sex are involved. In future whenever you have a female who's interested in you or who you are seeing, if he starts coming around, then tell him to beat it, and go look for another woman.
> 
> Seek some personal counselling and very soon you would be able to regain your confidence.


Yeah, the second she expressed an interest in having sex with him, I'd be out the door. I agree with the idea of turning to counseling to help rebuild your confidence ... I don't think this would have happened if you had treated yourself with self-respect.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Never tried the MFM but I have done FMF. I've tried it twice and it just wasn't something I was into. The only reason I did it a second time was because I figured something must be wrong with me if I wasn't into it. It was just way too much going on. Also, on both occasions I was drinking and I had smoked weed too, so I don't have the best recollection of it. Admittedly though in both instances it was with one attractive girl and another not so attractive girl so maybe that was part of the problem. Don't know really. Just one of those things you do to check a box but have no desire to do again.

I learned that I like playing tennis with one person only, my wife.


----------



## Caribbean Man

ReformedHubby said:


> Never tried the MFM but I have done FMF. I've tried it twice and it just wasn't something I was into. The only reason I did it a second time was because I figured something must be wrong with me if I wasn't into it. It was just way too much going on. Also, on both occasions I was drinking and I had smoked weed too, so I don't have the best recollection of it. Admittedly though in both instances it was with one attractive girl and another not so attractive girl so maybe that was part of the problem. Don't know really. Just one of those things you do to check a box but have no desire to do again.
> 
> I learned that I like playing tennis with one person only, my wife.


LOl,

You sound like me.
I've posted here already that I tried it once and it got pretty confusing for me. Never tried it again , neither did I have a desire to do so.
In fact I did an entire thread on it trying to figure out the reason so many men seem to like it.
Was quite an interesting thread.


----------



## Gomerpyle

Ick. I would not call it performance anxiety for failure to get a woody in the presence of another man.


----------



## BrockLanders

I did the "train" when I was 16. I had performance anxiety as well, I told my friend to leave for a minute and everything was fine. I also did two girls once. I found it to be distracting. I don't think women understand male sexuality very well in general, I take that from these experiences. We all have a lot to learn from each other.


----------



## scatty

They don't call it a devil's threeway for nothing! (Sorry I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Married but Happy

The first time or two can be confusing or awkward. Like many things worth doing, it requires some time to learn what works best in different scenarios. Of course, if you don't already know what your partners like or not, it's going to be tough to learn on the job.


----------



## Gomerpyle

Married but Happy said:


> The first time or two can be confusing or awkward. Like many things worth doing, it requires some time to learn what works best in different scenarios. Of course, if you don't already know what your partners like or not, it's going to be tough to learn on the job.


That's an interesting point. Porn stars have to get over having a woodie in front of a whole production crew so it must be something you can train yourself to overcome.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Gomerpyle said:


> That's an interesting point. Porn stars have to get over having a woodie in front of a whole production crew so it must be something you can train yourself to overcome.


I'm not sure if that's the question the OP should be asking himself. One can train themselves to do all sorts of things. But the question is does he want to? Perhaps his manhood was trying to tell him this isn't the type of party that it wants to attend.

The OP asked the question is it a disgusting thing to do? For me the answer would be yes. I don't even like sharing food off of my plate let alone a woman I'm hooking up with. Even if I had no feelings for her when she is with me she is with me.

I can somewhat relate to the whole groupie thing. I wasn't in a band but I was a decent athlete and I did have a few opportunities to "share" but I never did it. What's weird is one day I took the time to look up a few of the young ladies from back in the day that I knew were down for whatever with multiple guys. There is no real PC way to say this. Pretty much all the girls I know that used to hook up with multiple black guys at once all ended up marrying regular white dudes and moving to the suburbs. I know there is no way in Hades they told their husbands how they used to get down. Hmmm....This kind of belongs in that thread on the other board about wives that hide sexual history. 

My point is that this act isn't considered "normal" which is why most people wouldn't openly admit to doing it.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

Was the woman single or in a relationship?


----------



## LongWalk

Don't freak out. Just keep living your life.

There is one thing that is bad for sexual performance. Cigarettes. They destroy the fine blood vessels that are important for erections. Smoking also reduces the artery diameter.



> Exposure to cigarette smoke was associated with progression of atherosclerosis. Relative to never smokers and after adjustment for demographic characteristics, cardiovascular risk factors, and lifestyle variables, *current cigarette smoking was associated with a 50% increase in the progression of atherosclerosis* (mean progression rate over 3 years, 43.0 µm for current and 28.7 µm for never smokers, regardless of ETS exposure), and past smoking was associated with a 25% increase (mean progression rate over 3 years, 35.8 µm for past smokers and 28.7 µm for never smokers). Relative to those not exposed to ETS, exposure to ETS was associated with a 20% increase (35.2 µm for those exposed to ETS vs 29.3 µm for those not exposed). The impact of smoking on atherosclerosis progression was greater for subjects with diabetes and hypertension. Although more pack-years of exposure was independently associated with faster progression (P<.001), after controlling for the number of pack-years, the progression rates of current and past smokers did not differ (P=.11).


Quit smoking. Work out. Take women out to drink coffee and chat to make the sexual performance aspect less stressful. You will come out of this okay. What instrument do you play?


----------



## Thound

Dude. Yall went down on some chick yall just picked up at a gig that was up for a threesome? I know I am a germ freak, but cmon use your brain. I like performing oral on a girl, but I would want to be sure where she has been and with who. But then again Im an old fart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaboom

I've had a few MFM trysts, it's all about perspective. Your initial reaction of uncertainty and allowing yourself to feel intimidated doomed you. Clearly you were willing to give it a try, or you wouldn't have participated to begin with. If you didn't get ED, and were able to finish, I'm sure the story and your memories would be much more positive, no?

In the end, it's all about frame of mind. Get into the right one, and you will have fun. The other guy didn't intentionally intimidate you, sounds like he just went in head first (no pun intended) to have fun.. You were your own worst enemy in becoming intimidated by him. In that situation, she's just looking for two, not an alpha specifically. 

I'd offer some advice, but considering your writing, I doubt you will find your way into another situation like that again anyways.


----------



## Healer

Awesome feedback as per, thanks all.


----------



## Married but Happy

ReformedHubby said:


> The OP asked the question is it a disgusting thing to do? For me the answer would be yes.


Yes, it can be disgusting or completely unsatisfying, especially if there is no emotional connection involved.I would offer a different perspective, that it can be one of the most erotically exciting, intense, and sexually gratifying acts you will ever experience. If you have a bond or at least real friendship with the others, the person at the focus of the experience will often have an incomparable, mind-blowing experience unlike anything else. The possibilities for stimulation with two partners are far greater than with one - of course, if not done well, it can be distracting rather than amplifying.


----------



## Healer

Caribbean Man said:


> Here's your problem in my opinion.
> 
> Firstly, you just came out of a marriage where your wife cheated on you with another man. That alone, is usually enough to trigger ED / performance issues.
> 
> Secondly you tacitly agreed to " share" a woman that was initially interested in having sex with you , with a man who was interested in having sex with her.
> Terrible mistake.
> Lions NEVER share their females neither their kill.
> 
> Thirdly I don't think that you were either into this girl neither the MFM threesome scene. In future , avoid it like the plague, you are not wired like that.
> 
> Also , you buddy, the drummer is not your friend when women are involved . There are no " buddies" when women and sex are involved. In future whenever you have a female who's interested in you or who you are seeing, if he starts coming around, then tell him to beat it, and go look for another woman.
> 
> Seek some personal counselling and very soon you would be able to regain your confidence.


Thanks CM. I'm definitely not wired like that. I've had a few sexual relationships in the past year - and all of them took a few times for me to feel comfortable and relaxed enough "perform" and enjoy myself. But it's all still relatively new. I was in a monogamous (well on my part anyway, LOL) relationship for over 15 years.

You're correct - I was turned off when I realized this woman was into this. It's just too dirty. And I require an emotional connection, or at least some sort of connection, and that takes time to build. I'm not even wired for a 1 on 1 ONS. The idea seems great, but in reality not so much.

To answer another poster's question - she is 28 and divorced. She claimed outright to not believe in monogamy and that she would never be in a 1 on 1 relationship again. Obviously she got burnt pretty bad in her marriage.

Yeah, I won't do something like that again. It really does nothing for me. Random sex with strangers...it's too cold. Guess I'm more like a woman that way.


----------



## Healer

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Yeah, the second she expressed an interest in having sex with him, I'd be out the door. I agree with the idea of turning to counseling to help rebuild your confidence ... I don't think this would have happened if you had treated yourself with self-respect.


You think I disrespected myself? I guess I can see that...


----------



## Healer

ReformedHubby said:


> I'm not sure if that's the question the OP should be asking himself. One can train themselves to do all sorts of things. But the question is does he want to? Perhaps his manhood was trying to tell him this isn't the type of party that it wants to attend.
> 
> The OP asked the question is it a disgusting thing to do? For me the answer would be yes. I don't even like sharing food off of my plate let alone a woman I'm hooking up with. Even if I had no feelings for her when she is with me she is with me.
> 
> I can somewhat relate to the whole groupie thing. I wasn't in a band but I was a decent athlete and I did have a few opportunities to "share" but I never did it. What's weird is one day I took the time to look up a few of the young ladies from back in the day that I knew were down for whatever with multiple guys. There is no real PC way to say this. Pretty much all the girls I know that used to hook up with multiple black guys at once all ended up marrying regular white dudes and moving to the suburbs. I know there is no way in Hades they told their husbands how they used to get down. Hmmm....This kind of belongs in that thread on the other board about wives that hide sexual history.
> 
> My point is that this act isn't considered "normal" which is why most people wouldn't openly admit to doing it.


My body has always had a way of telling me when something ain't right. Like the fact I was on 100 mg of Zoloft daily for my entire 15 year relationship with my stbxw. Since leaving her, I've been off it now completely for 10 months.

I think Mr. Johnson was hiding because he knew it wasn't for us.


----------



## Healer

LongWalk said:


> Don't freak out. Just keep living your life.
> 
> There is one thing that is bad for sexual performance. Cigarettes. They destroy the fine blood vessels that are important for erections. Smoking also reduces the artery diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit smoking. Work out. Take women out to drink coffee and chat to make the sexual performance aspect less stressful. You will come out of this okay. What instrument do you play?


I only have the occasional smoke when gigging with the band (they all smoke). Never otherwise. But I did smoke that night.

Agreed on the taking women out - I'm building something with the gal I'm spending tonight with in the mountains. I've experienced ED with her before and she's so cool about it and gets me past it. Think I'll stick with her for now. Of course I'm so guarded and weary of relationships right now...


----------



## Healer

Thound said:


> Dude. Yall went down on some chick yall just picked up at a gig that was up for a threesome? I know I am a germ freak, but cmon use your brain. I like performing oral on a girl, but I would want to be sure where she has been and with who. But then again Im an old fart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, it was stupid. On all levels.


----------



## Thound

Healer said:


> Yeah, it was stupid. On all levels.


Im just glad your ok. Your lips and tongue didnt fall off right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Healer

Thound said:


> Im just glad your ok. Your lips and tongue didnt fall off right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not yet.


----------



## Mrs. T

Thound said:


> Im just glad your ok. Your lips and tongue didnt fall off right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Healer said:


> Not yet.


:rofl: Sorry I couldn't resist, it struck me as too funny!!

Healer...you just found out what many of us has discovered, the fantasy is often much better than the reality of this type of situation. Even if Mr. Johnson had cooperated it would have been an unsatisfying experience.


----------



## bandit.45

Thound said:


> Dude. Yall went down on some chick yall just picked up at a gig that was up for a threesome? I know I am a germ freak, but cmon use your brain. I like performing oral on a girl, but I would want to be sure where she has been and with who. But then again Im an old fart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, he didn't go soft because of the situation, he went soft because he was in the presence of a skank. 

Dudes being pigs is normal, I just expect it. But I can spot nasty gals from a mile away and I give them a wide berth.


----------



## Healer

Mrs. T said:


> :rofl: Sorry I couldn't resist, it struck me as too funny!!
> 
> Healer...you just found out what many of us has discovered, the fantasy is often much better than the reality of this type of situation. Even if Mr. Johnson had cooperated it would have been an unsatisfying experience.


You're right - I would have felt nothing.


----------



## Healer

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah, he didn't go soft because of the situation, he went soft because he was in the presence of a skank.
> 
> Dudes being pigs is normal, I just expect it. But I can spot nasty gals from a mile away and I give them a wide berth.


I don't mean to by hypocritical, because it was skanky on my part too, but yes - what a SKANK. A woman who would let 2 dudes she just met do that to her - it just grosses me out the back door.

I got her phone number before hand - drummer didn't. He did not ask me for it. We haven't communicated with her since. Shocking!


----------



## bandit.45

Healer said:


> I don't mean to by hypocritical, because it was skanky on my part too, but yes - what a SKANK. A woman who would let 2 dudes she just met do that to her - it just grosses me out the back door.
> 
> I got her phone number before hand - drummer didn't. He did not ask me for it. We haven't communicated with her since. Shocking!


Eh.... weed will do that to ya....


----------



## Healer

bandit.45 said:


> Eh.... weed will do that to ya....


Turn you into a skank? I find it actually causes inhibition and anxiety. It's the booze that's ****s people up.


----------



## bandit.45

Healer said:


> Turn you into a skank? I find it actually causes inhibition and anxiety. It's the booze that's ****s people up.


Really? Mota always made me horny. Booze makes me sleepy and act like a d!ck.


----------



## treyvion

Thound said:


> Dude. Yall went down on some chick yall just picked up at a gig that was up for a threesome? I know I am a germ freak, but cmon use your brain. I like performing oral on a girl, but I would want to be sure where she has been and with who. But then again Im an old fart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not saying you have to do the MFM thingie, but if you can stomach it in the future, you can get dozens of sessions in this same exact way with your buddy. I wouldn't do it with a woman I'm serious about.  I also wouldn't be doing oral on the ladies.


----------



## manticore

Healer said:


> I don't mean to by hypocritical, because it was skanky on my part too, but yes - what a SKANK. A woman who would let 2 dudes she just met do that to her - it just grosses me out the back door.
> 
> I got her phone number before hand - drummer didn't. He did not ask me for it. We haven't communicated with her since. *Shocking*!


Not at all and she screw up and probably you will never hear of her again, she probably was in to you, liked the both guys attention, thought you were okey with the 3some and got caught in the moment, with buzz, pot and lust, (the next day after the lust was satisfied) .

next day sober probably realized that she screw up but nothing to do about it, the guy she liked obviously did not approved the 3some and the other guy just wanted a convenient f*ck so trying anything with you now is hopeless.


----------



## larry.gray

Um yeah.... EW....

Don't be going down on skanks. Otherwise you might be munching on last night's swimmers.


----------



## manticore

Healer said:


> A couple weeks ago, we played this show and afterwards this very hot gal and I started flirting. The drummer apparently had the hots for her too as he came up and started flirting with her as well. I'm, 38, he's 26. We're buddies and I didn't get too bent out of shape - it was like a friendly competition thing. He's far more alpha and aggressive than I am, and I'm still dealing with some emotional baggage from having my stbxw cheat on me (I am divorcing her).


Dude, I also wanted to comment about this, as long as it was an stranger and a firs time, okey I guess is kind of okey, just make sure that to put him in his place if he try this again.

I have hear stories like this where the "friend" begin to take the aptitude to go always after the other friend's women, (GF, wives), sometimes is necessary to stand you ground and let them know what aptitudes you are not going to tolerate.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

Healer said:


> I don't mean to by hypocritical, because it was skanky on my part too, but yes - what a SKANK. A woman who would let 2 dudes she just met do that to her - it just grosses me out the back door.
> 
> I got her phone number before hand - drummer didn't. He did not ask me for it. We haven't communicated with her since. Shocking!


I suppose a guy having a threesome with two women is a SKANK too, then.


----------



## larry.gray

CouldItBeSo said:


> I suppose a guy having a threesome with two women is a SKANK too, then.


All men are skanks, what's your point :rofl:


----------



## always_alone

larry.gray said:


> All men are skanks, what's your point :rofl:


Note to self: Get STD check immediately and never go near a penis again. You just never know what that thing has been stuck into.


----------



## larry.gray

always_alone said:


> Note to self: Get STD check immediately and never go near a penis again. You just never know what that thing has been stuck into.


Yep.

At least guys can wash it and you're not cleaning off another woman when you blow a guy. Swimmers can live in a woman for 7 or so days so you don't know what you're diving into when you go down on a woman.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Unless it's after a nice summer's eve.


----------



## always_alone

larry.gray said:


> Yep.
> 
> At least guys can wash it and you're not cleaning off another woman when you blow a guy. Swimmers can live in a woman for 7 or so days so you don't know what you're diving into when you go down on a woman.


So some guy happily sticks it into whatever available orifice, and this is what he worries about? 

Gotta love them interminable double standards.


----------



## 2ntnuf

My guess is he's assuming the use of a condom.


----------



## larry.gray

always_alone said:


> So some guy happily sticks it into whatever available orifice, and this is what he worries about?
> 
> Gotta love them interminable double standards.


That's what the condom is for, protect the pecker. Just don't do things with the tongue.


----------



## Oldfaithful

The story doesn't seem erotic or fun to me. I think your brain did you a favor by not letting it get hard. Ew.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

always_alone said:


> So some guy happily sticks it into whatever available orifice, and this is what he worries about?
> 
> Gotta love them interminable double standards.


I guess at least it's clean before it'll drop off. :rofl:


----------



## always_alone

Alas, I used to think the MMF idea was kinda hot, but now that I've read this thread, I'm totally turned off the idea of having sex with even one man.


----------



## Thound

There has been no strange touch my junk in 33 years, and that's the way I'm going to keep it.


----------



## 2ntnuf

I don't blame you at all. Men should just go down and not care. Unfortunately, I've never been one of those men. I guess that's partly why it was so terribly revolting and disgusting to find out my x was screwing other men and then coming home to me. I hope the new ones realize this. You can't be too careful. I think I'm going to be sick...............burrrp...........oh...............>


----------



## ReformedHubby

This post has made me reminisce a bit. When I think back to the first time it happened to me I found it humorous because the whole thing was full of bad TAM cliches. I was a young professional just out of college out on a Thursday night for karaoke. I was standing by the bar and two older ladies (on a GNO of course!!!) were just being obnoxious and making comments about my height (some of them were quite crass). I made some obnoxious comments right back. One of the ladies was decent, the other one not so much. They seemed fun though so I joined them at their table.

The drinks kept coming then one of them asks if I smoke (I knew she meant weed) she had an apartment nearby so we left. Needless to say my friends were looking at me like, "what is he doing?". Keep in mind this was way before the whole BS cougar movement. 

So we get to her place and we start smoking and giving each other shotguns of smoke and one thing led to another. I don't remember too much but I do remember being rushed out afterwards. Apparently she had a live in boyfriend that was going to be coming home from work real soon. Never saw either of them again. I hate to say it but I honestly felt kind of used.


----------



## Healer

always_alone said:


> Alas, I used to think the MMF idea was kinda hot, but now that I've read this thread, I'm totally turned off the idea of having sex with even one man.


LOL.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

One this is still unclear. How can there be "swimmers for seven days" if the guy uses a condom? Cheap condoms?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

CouldItBeSo said:


> One this is still unclear. How can there be "swimmers for seven days" if the guy uses a condom? Cheap condoms?


Depends on the woman. How can you be so sure that she required a condom each and every time? Besides, a condom doesn't protect against all STDs that can later be transmitted through oral. What the heck is that thing growing on my tongue? Ewwww.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Married but Happy

2ntnuf said:


> I don't blame you at all. Men should just go down and not care. Unfortunately, I've never been one of those men. I guess that's partly why it was so terribly revolting and disgusting to find out my x was screwing other men and then coming home to me. I hope the new ones realize this. You can't be too careful. I think I'm going to be sick...............burrrp...........oh...............>


You don't like sour cream on your taco?


----------

